# World Rat Day ~ Secret Gift Exchange (aka Secret Santa)



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi .. I was going to check with admin that it was ok to post this, especially considering I'm not very active; only I couldn't work out how to contact admin Sorry. If you need to remove it that's fine 

_______________________________________

(DO NOT REPLY WITH YOUR INFORMATION TO THIS MESSAGE, send any queries to *[email protected]*)

*World Rat Day - Secret Santa*

It's nearly that time of year again; the time to celebrate the whiskery kisses of our cheeky furry friends. April 4th is World Rat Day. So, once again, I am running the World Rat Day Secret Gift Exchange (aka Secret Santa).

*What is a Secret Santa?*

Secret Santa is usually run at Christmas, hence the name. A group of people decide to exchange gifts, but rather than everyone give everyone else a gift, each person buys one gift, which is passed anonymously to another member of the group. Every member of the group buys a gift. Every member of the group receives a gift. Magic!

Nb, this is not a chain letter. You DO receive a gift if you email me (*[email protected]*) the information needed.

*How does World Rat Day Secret Gift Exchange Work?*

Step 1) There is a list of questions further down this email. If you wish to participate I need you to answer these questions and return your answers to [email protected] (DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL)

Step 2) I give you the information of the person you are to buy a gift for. You need to buy a gift for this person, and post it to them before the date stated in the email.

Step 3) You will receive a gift anonymously on or around the date of April 4th.

*You Need To Know:*

* You send your information to *[email protected]*
* I need your information by March 12th
* The price bracket for the gift is £5 / US$7.50 / AUS$14
* The price does not include the cost of postage
* Your (relevant) information will be passed on to only one person
* All the information you give me for the World Rat Day Secret Gift Exchange will be purged from my computer a month after World Rat Day

*Required Information:*

Email *[email protected]* the following information:

* Your name (for postal purposes):
* The name you're known by online if different:
* Your postal address, including country:
* How many rats do you have at present? (Male or female?):
 * Do you wish the gift to be for yourself or your rats?:
* Do you wish to give and receive with someone you know (though you won't know who it is)?:
* If yes, which online rat community do you wish to participate as part of?:
* Do you mind posting overseas?
* Is there anyone specific you do not wish to send to or receive from? (This information will not be passed to anyone).

DO NOT REPLY WITH YOUR INFORMATION TO THIS MESSAGE
EMAIL INFORMATION TO *[email protected]*

CROSS POSTING IS WELCOMED. However, if you do forward this to other rat communities please inform me that you are doing so (email *[email protected]* to inform me).


----------

